# Counting CO2 bubbles



## schmuttis (Dec 11, 2006)

How do each of you actually count the bubbles. They seem to go too fast for me to actually count them. How many bps should I have for a 120g tank with a 25% automatic daily water change? I am only adding bubbles while my power compacts are lit.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, I always wondered how people counted 4 bps xD 


OMG i sorta want my co2 system soon xD Once I make that rack, I'll have room!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> 25% automatic daily water change


Why are you doing these daily water changes. 
You're wasting loads of C02.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

To count the higher bubble rates you can use a stop watch with a timer. Set the timer to 10 seconds and count the number of bubbles in 10 seconds, then divide by 10. For accurate measurement of co2 in the water get a drop checker and known dkh solution. Most people use 4 dkh which is green at 30 ppm of co2. For a more thorough explanation of the drop checker check out this thread.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...aquarium-projects/32100-diy-drop-checker.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## schmuttis (Dec 11, 2006)

We have a constant water change going on because we have juvenile discus. The water drips into the third stage of the sump and drains from the second stage of the sump.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

I do not have personal experience with sumps or constant water change but I think that will simply cause you to use more co2 due to out gassing. The desired co2 concentration should still be possible.


----------



## rrogan (Nov 7, 2007)

The way i do it is I have a digital camera that takes movies, so I just record a few seconds of the bubble counter then play it back and count the bubbles per one second. I'd say it's pretty accurate. You can either play it back on the camera if it shows the time, or in windows movie maker which is a little more accurate


----------



## schmuttis (Dec 11, 2006)

rrogan,

That sounds like the best idea I've heard so far. Our bubbles are just too fast for us to try to count with a stop watch.

We did order a drop checker but until we receive it I'm still stumped with what the ideal bubble count should be. I know the amount of CO2 needed will vary depending on KH and pH but how does one convert that into bubbles per minute? We've just been taking the KH and pH readings and using the PPS KH pH CO2 Relationship graph. 

Thanks all for your help. We greatly appreciate it.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

<-- musician

i just use a metronome to see how many bps i'm getting.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It doesn't matter how many bubbles per minute you use. The number will depend on the size of the bubbles, and that depends on the size of the hole where the CO2 bubbles from. There is no relationship between bubbles per minute and ppm of CO2 in the tank, for obvious reasons. All the bubble counter does is give a crude way to see if you are still adding CO2 at the same rate as before. You just judge it by the appearance unless you have 1 bubble per second or less.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree counting bubbles doesn't matter. It can help visually when you look and say "thats going way to fast" or "thats going way to slow". Just use a drop checker with a standard KH solution for the best measurement. Your diffusion method will also have a large impact on how much CO2 you are actually getting into your water.


----------



## copperleaf (Oct 1, 2006)

Counting bubbles doesnt work very well for me because I have a poor diffusion rate. When I add a new co2 tank I get it close to what I think 3 or 4 bps is then I check my kh level. For the first few days I run the co2 constantly and watch the ph closely. Then I adjust the bubble rate according to the ppm I want. When I get the bubbles running constantly at the ph level I want without the ph meter turning off the solenoid then I put the timer back on. This keeps a constant ppm level I want without the meter turning the solenoid on and off to adjust for gas that escapes.


----------

